
Show HN: ParSEC – space exploration game for C# programmers - tmasternak
https://parsec.particular.net/
======
confbase
Looks fun! It also seems too time-consuming for the typical HN reader to
really try it out. Perhaps you could get more exposure by sending this to high
school teachers or college professors to show their students.

